# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  المنتخب يخسر ويعود للوطن

## RED PLANET

*كما هو متوقع تماما غادر المنتخب بطولة سيكافا بعد الخسارة 2/1
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الوصول لهذة المرحلة يعتبر معجزة في حد زاته
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*منتخب بدون هجوم بدون مدرب بدون اعداد 
توليف *توليف
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*منتخب بدون اى مقومات لابد من السقوط والفضيحة المجلجلة حتكون فى نهائيات افريقيا ...ربنا يستر
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*لاتعليق
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الكلام في بتسوانا
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*مازدا هو اس البلاوي والله يكون في عونا في نهائيات افريقيا
*

----------


## كسباوى

*ماذا تنتظرون من منتخب كل لاعبيه ينتمون الى النادى الصفر غير أن يأتى بالصفر . خليفة مساوى , أمير ربيع , مهند ,بشة , ماذا فعل هؤلاء فى الممتاز لينجزو فى المنتخب  انتو قايلين القصة لعب هلال ولا شنو ؟؟
*

----------


## ارخبيل

* يمثلون بالوطن ولا يمثلونه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وعادت ريما لعادتها القديمة

*

----------


## مناوي

*كلعادة لا جديد يزكر ولا قديم يعاد 

واله يستر من نتائج المنتخب في الامم القادمة ..؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------

